

Anyone know of any good UX examples for an API Explorer - cardeo

working on designing some UX&#x2F;UI for an API Explorer. I&#x27;m not the core user persona, so looking for some good examples for reference. Anyone know of any? I don&#x27;t mind google&#x27;s but looking for a simpler solution that happens on one page.
======
mortimerwax
Have a look at apigee.com. The following link demos how you can browse the
Google Latitude API: [https://apigee.com/console/google-
latitude](https://apigee.com/console/google-latitude)

You can browse a lot of other APIs by clicking on "Providers" in the top menu

~~~
cardeo
Thanks I'm familiar with apigee. It's nice looking but I honestly don't love
the UX of it

